# RE: Anyone Running E3's?



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Anyone Running E3's?*

HPTV claims 5.5HP increase based on their Dyno. run. Set of 8 run $51.87 including tax at JCW. Is anyone here running these spark plugs and if so what are your impressions?

Spark Plugs | Automobile Sparkplugs | Small Engine sparkplugs | Motorcycle Sparkplugs

Thanks - Rich


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an E-3 in my lawnmower and it seems to work good.
But the other plug was about 5 years old and hadn't been changed.

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I did a post awhile ago on those plugs..Im gonna get them for the gray ghost. They are next on my list...That seems to keep growing and growing....


----------

